# Flamingo/ENP August 29



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Hard to believe it was just last week that I was in Cocodrie, LA, near the place where Ida made landfall today. I've been praying for all of the folks down in the Gulf region--Ida is no joke.

Was blessed to spend the day with my son, Captain T. Bryan Stoots, today. We launched at the backcountry ramp at first light and ran out to the Gulf and up towards the creeks and rivers to fish the falling tide. The water was as dirty as I have ever seen it, and what looked like algae to me was prevalent in Whitewater Bay and Oyster Bay. Water temps were high. We caught 4 snook and 1 trout and Bryan lost what most likely was a very large Goliath Grouper, but could have been a snook. Not a great day from a fishing standpoint, but it was wonderful to have him with me on the boat for the day.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great report... we haven't caught a single trout now in a few weeks - in that same area... I suspect all the freshwater outfllow has pushed them offshore a bit... We're catching small snook no problem -but slot and above aren't showing much at all. More than one great big snook spot - is a goliath grouper spot now in that same area...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for an honest report. Not every day is great, catching-wise, but the memories still can be. 

Is your son a captain on a sport fisher? Noticed the Jarrett Bay shirt and his name is familiar.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> Great report... we haven't caught a single trout now in a few weeks - in that same area... I suspect all the freshwater outfllow has pushed them offshore a bit... We're catching small snook no problem -but slot and above aren't showing much at all. More than one great big snook spot - is a goliath grouper spot now in that same area...


Bob, are you seeing algae also? Lot of brown junk in the water.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Zika said:


> Thanks for an honest report. Not every day is great, catching-wise, but the memories still can be.
> 
> Is your son a captain on a sport fisher? Noticed the Jarrett Bay shirt and his name is familiar.


Zika, he's a civilian mariner, graduate of the Maine Maritime Academy. He sailed with the Military Sealift Command for 8 or 9 years and is now running a big tug out of Norfolk. His near term goal is to be a Navy pilot and he has been moving some navy ships around recently so that's within reach.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Roger. Congrats to him. That's a big responsibility that is typically well compensated. Know you're proud of him and rightly so.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Zika said:


> Roger. Congrats to him. That's a big responsibility that is typically well compensated. Know you're proud of him and rightly so.


Yes, indeed!


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

WoW !

Got to be one of the proudest dads around and for good reason 

Safe to say he has a valid 6 pack license?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Mako 181 said:


> WoW !
> 
> Got to be one of the proudest dads around and for good reason
> 
> Safe to say he has a valid 6 pack license?


Unlimited. He's been driving ships since he got out of MMA. The photo's about are from UNREPs (Under Way Replenishments). MSC is part of the U.S. Navy, that provides ocean transportation and services to the DOD. MSX operates approximately 125 civilian-crewed ships that replenish U.S. Navy ships, conduct specialized missions, strategically preposition combat cargo at sea around the world and move military cargo and supplies used by deployed U.S. forces and coalition partners. He was one of- if not the youngest First Officers in the history of MSC and his last command was of a new Expeditionary Mobile Base (T-ESB) that provided support for mine countermeasures and special warfare missions in the Persian Gulf.


----------

